# Gear Hunter AKG - C414 XLII



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

not really Kijiji but this is a great price for a great mic






Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com





$800 used, $1540 new


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> great price for a great mic


Yep. Already gone.


----------

